# virigin atlantic flight to vegas where do I clear immigration



## shrek (6 Oct 2009)

Hi folks, 

We have booked to go to vegas for 5 nights next march. We got a brilliant deal on expedia for the flights it was €200 cheaper per person to book online with expedia as opposed to the quotation with got with a tour operator in dublin who specialises in american holidays they were charging us €620 we got the flights online return €420 per person which was a good deal. 
We fly Aerlingus  Dublin -Gatwick and onwards    with Virgin Atlantic from Gatwick- Vegas return.   Just wondering will we clear immigration in dublin or gatwick and what are virgin airlines like to fly with. I see they have no charges for checking in baggage really which is a good thing and I can only persume we wont be charged by aerlingus for checking in bags as we are getting an onwards connection. Any advice or tips I would appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (6 Oct 2009)

You will clear immigration in Vegas. There is no pre-clearance in the UK. You won't be charged baggage by Aer Lingus and Virgin are great to fly with.


----------



## markpb (6 Oct 2009)

Sunny said:


> Virgin are great to fly with.



I second this, Virgin are my favourite airline.

I'm not sure about Gatwick but Virgin in Heathrow check in all their flights from the same queue so it can take a long time. The last time I flew LHR - SFO, checking in took 50 minutes and getting through security took an hour so make sure to leave *plenty* of time.

Our bags were checked all the way through from DUB - SFO as well so it was very handy.


----------



## TheShark (6 Oct 2009)

Is it necessary to checck-in again at Gatwick? Surely when Aer Lingus check the bags through from Dublin to Las Vegas they will issue both boarding cards will they not?


----------



## markpb (6 Oct 2009)

TheShark said:


> Is it necessary to checck-in again at Gatwick? Surely when Aer Lingus check the bags through from Dublin to Las Vegas they will issue both boarding cards will they not?



They did not when I travelled Aer Lingus / Virgin.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Oct 2009)

They should do if it's the same ticket.


----------



## Ann1 (6 Oct 2009)

Aer Lingus have changed their ruling on booking baggage all the way through on long haul flights. They will do it if both flights are issued on the same ticket or you are connecting with another Aer Lingus flight otherwise you will have to collect your baggage in Gatwick. Also they will charge you €18 euro per extra bag each way to Gatwick. Check the link and select baggage information on the left hand side. I did not read it properly just a quick glance and got caught on a Dublin/ London to Perth flight
[broken link removed]


----------



## Mpsox (6 Oct 2009)

markpb said:


> They did not when I travelled Aer Lingus / Virgin.


 
Aer Lingus didn't do it for me when I went Dublin/Vancouver a couple of years back

Incidentally, I found Virgin to be superb to fly with


----------



## TheShark (6 Oct 2009)

I flew Dublin-Heathrow-Nairobi a few weeks ago with Aer Lingus/BA and I was given both boarding cards at Dublin. The ticket was purchased on www.ba.com . On the return BA at Nairobi checked me in for the Are Lingus flight from Heathrow to Dublin as well.


----------



## Ann1 (6 Oct 2009)

TheShark You probably booked your flight Dublin-Heathrow-Nairobi on the one ticket issued by BA. The OP is flying Virgin to Las Vegas with flight out of UK only. OP will have to book Aer Lingus flight separately leaving him with two separate tickets. This is where we had the problem... _two separate tickets_. I asked Aer Lingus on the day why they had changed the rules they said it was for insurance purposes. The supervisor explained that when one ticket is issued both airlines insurance companies share the burden for lost luggage. When two tickets are issued and Aer Lingus in the carrier of origin they have to carry the burden even if the luggage is lost on the carousel at arrivals in Perth.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Oct 2009)

It looks like one ticket to me.


----------



## oldnick (6 Oct 2009)

confusing opinions so far .
OP - did not ebookers give you all the info you require regarding entry procedure and baggage? If not,  just ask them -they are the agents who sold you the ticket and they should help and advise you on any aspect of your flight.....

..and is 420 euros the total price of everything ,including all fees,taxes and baggage from DUB to LAS return ??? -  in which case you got an amazing deal. well done.


----------



## shrek (7 Oct 2009)

Hi folks, 
Thanks for all your replies. My sister booked the flights for the four of us on the expedia webiste. Yes €408.00 included all taxes ect  Virign dont charge baggage fees but Aerlingus do. I will ask her for the print out from expedia. 

Flights were a great price really considering the travel agent in dublin wanted €620.00 for the exact same flight out of dublin with aerlingus/ virgin.  Not convenient of  course for everyone to book online as the funds are taken straight from you ccard whereas the travel agent that wanted the €620.00 was willing to let us pay now to secure flight and the balance in Jan. This would suit some people if they did not have a ccard etc but for the €408.00 we could not ignore this offer from expedia my sister booked it and we all gave her the money for her ccard. 

thanks


----------



## oldnick (7 Oct 2009)

your sister was very lucky .
I've looked at nearly every day in March on expedia and evidently those great deals must have sold out -I can't find anything under 550 . Las Vegas is certainly popular !


----------



## shesells (8 Oct 2009)

According to www.itasoftware.com the cheapest available at the moment for 2010 don't come til April at €511 but don't panic. The after-Christmas sales will bring airline bargains. United in particular did an amazing sale this January!


----------

